# BROMAZEPAM [aka Lectopam]



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi 

This is a little-known benzodiazepine. I don't know if they have it in the usa, but they have it in Canada. It is considered to be among the stongest benzos.

It comes in 3 and 6 milligram tablets. 3's are pink, 6's are green.

Usually, it's prescribed ONLY for acute anxiety, not for sleep or anything else (usually).

In my neck of the woods, druggies will tell you it's a benzo of choice (along with 2mg clonazepam tablets).

If you take more that the prescribed dose you will become intoxicated, slightly different in style than other benzodiazepines, more heavy. Slur words, bump into stuff, lack of inhibition... hard to compare benzos, but it is heavier than most benzos.

My pdoc says that it's an older benzo that doc's rarely ever prescribe. I only get 3 6's per week. One 6 would do the trick for most people for sure, but I really feel the need for more, but I don't advise you abuse it!

Does anybody here have experience with this drug?

It's unlikely a pdoc will give it to you unless you bring it up.

My pdoc said it's rare and old and hinted that it's strong. The only way I see it as old, as it USED to be more popular in late 70's or early 80's probably and the popularity died out, giving the impression it's old, but a lot of benzos are as old, or older.

I took a high dose about45 minutes ago, because I was having the most SEVERE panic attack and anxiety episode. In fact I thought I was having a HEART ATTACK. I even went outside so that if I did, someone would call 911 for me. That's how bad I need sedatives, so I consider my use of this drug to be justified.

"Bromazepam is a lipophilic, long-acting benzodiazepine and with sedative, hypnotic, anxiolytic and skeletal muscle relaxant properties. It does not possess any antidepressant qualities. Bromazepam shares with other benzodiazepines the risk of abuse, misuse, psychological and/or physical dependence. According to many psychiatric experts Bromazepam has a greater abuse potential than other benzodiazepines because of fast resorption and rapid onset of action."

Mixing with alcohol (even just a couple drinks) can put you in a stupor, so beware.

There's only a handful of benzos that I like, and this is one of them.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bromazepam

Side effects include:
_Central nervous system:_ Drowsiness, ataxia, dizziness, confusion, depression, euphoria, lethargy, slurred speech, stupor, headache, seizure (rare), and anterograde amnesia.

So, I thought I should start a thread on this potent benzodiazepine! Feel free to talk about your experience with it or ask questions about it...
I've been on it multiple times, sometimes everyday and sometimes PRN.

If you find your current benzo doesn't cut it, consider this one, but you might want to try 3mg first just to see how sensitive you are to it...

Well that's long enough for one post!


----------



## Hulgil (Oct 4, 2010)

Interesting. Can you compare it to alprazolam and/or clonazepam, please? I am taking alprazolam right now, but used to be on clonazepam (no effects).


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

MBL said:


> Hi
> 
> This is a little-known benzodiazepine. I don't know if they have it in the usa, but they have it in Canada. It is considered to be among the stongest benzos.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I've an year of experience with this bromazepam. I dont find it very different for other meds, it's most anxiolityc then hypnotic. Tables compares 3 mg of bromazepam to 5 of diazepam. (just to have some idea)

I took it in 1,5 mg before bad, and in the morning sometime, it works good for anxiety and has some little effect on mood, made you just a little happy.

It's a good benzo for anxiety! But nothing of special, from the others benzos.  They all sucks, especially for bad withdrawl and cognitive decay in log term use.


----------



## feelalone (May 1, 2010)

I have personally tried this bzd, and I can say it's good for anxiety but not specifically for social anxiety. It calm you down, but you don't feel more pro social, and you appear a bit dazed. In my personal experience clonazepam and alprazolam are better for SA.


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

Well I think it's better than many bzd, the effects are more noticable. I can't say it's any better than a high clonazepam dose though.

When I take a big dose, it's like even my body feels calmer.

My fav benzos are: oxazepam, bromazepam and clonazepam. The only exception is sublingual ativan because it kicks in much faster.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

My doc gave me some of this (the 6mg tablets) to try instead of clonazepam. Insane feeling they give me. I got them yesterday and they literally kick anxiety in the a**. It's like valium and xanax mixed. Very impressed


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I tried it. With sufficient dose it did the job as well as most benzos. I'd still rate clonazepam as the best one because tolerance to it seemed to occur at a slower rate than all the other benzos. I'm not sure if clonazepam's slight serotonergic properties may offer some advantages?


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Kon said:


> I tried it. With sufficient dose it did the job as well as most benzos. I'd still rate clonazepam as the best one because tolerance to it seemed to occur at a slower rate than all the other benzos. I'm not sure if clonazepam's slight serotonergic properties may offer some advantages?


Yep I agree with you on that one. Clonazepam is the best one overall and has serotonegic properties too. It works better for me but lectopam (bromazepam) gave me some insane euphoria that no other benzo did.


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

i have been using this for 2 weeks now, i take it only twice or 3 times a week when i need it for school, half a 3 mg tablet.. and it works pretty well, it also helps me get to sleep easier when i can't calm down


----------



## dn560 (Dec 5, 2015)

i was prescribed this in the form of lexotan im too scared to try it any advice? what does it do to like heartrate and chestpain and such?


----------

